# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Zur Kenntnis:

## HerriS

PRESSEMITTEILUNG

Aktuelle Urologie: Von High-Tech-Medizin bis Menschenwürde
60. Kongress der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. in Stuttgart


Stuttgart. "Kompetenzen erhalten - Zukunft gestalten": So lautet das Motto der 60. Jahrestagung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. (DGU) vom 24. bis 27. September 2008 in Stuttgart. Etwa 6000 bis 7000 internationale Fachbesucher werden zum weltweit drittgrößten Urologen-Kongress im Internationalen Congresscenter Stuttgart (ICS) erwartet.
"Unserem Kongress-Motto entsprechend, werden wir in Stuttgart nachhaltige Zeichen für die Urologie von Morgen setzen", sagt der amtierende DGU-Vorsitzende und Tagungspräsident Professor Dr. Reinhold Horsch aus Offenburg. Urologische Grundlagenforschung, Forschungs-Netzwerke, Nanotechnologie, NOTES (natural orifice transluminal endoscopic surgery) oder translationale Forschung sind neue Schwerpunkte des wissenschaftlichen Programms, das etwa 150 Einzelveranstaltungen sowie mehr als 800 angemeldete Beiträge umfasst und von über 400 Referenten aus dem In- und Ausland vorgetragen wird. Weitere Veranstaltungen gelten der Medikamentösen Tumortherapie und neuen Diagnose-Verfahren wie Biomarkern im Urin, dem PCa3 oder der Prostataelastographie. "Die operative Kompetenz unseres Faches ist in der Vergangenheit erfolgreich belegt, medizintechnische Innovationen sind notwendig. Vor allem Forschung, Prävention, interdisziplinäres Handeln und medikamentöse Tumortherapie heißen die Schlüsselbegriffe für den Fortschritt bei der Behandlung urologischer Erkrankungen", so Professor Horsch. Tagungsthemen wie Ethik in der Medizin und Arzt-Patientengespräche in der Onkologie unterstreichen den Paradigmenwechsel in der aktuellen Urologie. Kongress-Präsident Horsch: "Angesichts einer immer älter werdenden Bevölkerung und der steigenden Zahl von Krebspatienten in der Urologie gilt es im Sinne einer menschwürdigen Medizin auch, unsere Kompetenzen in der Patienten-Kommunikation zu stärken." 

Organisatorisch gestrafft, gibt es in Stuttgart weniger Parallelveranstaltungen, auf Workshops wird verzichtet. Im Rahmen der Industrieausstellung werden in Deutschlands modernstem Kongresszentrum über 150 Aussteller vertreten sein. Wie erstmals 2007 gibt es auch auf der Stuttgarter Jahrestagung der Urologen einen selbstständigen Pflegekongress für das urologische Assistenz- und Pflegepersonal. Das obligate Patienten-Forum für interessierte Laien findet, in verkehrsgünstiger Lage, im Stuttgarter Rathhaussaal statt. Aktuelle berufspolitische Themen stehen außerdem auf dem Programm. Spannung verspricht die Einladung hochkarätiger Referenten wie Professor Dr. Peter Sawicki, Leiter des Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen (IQWiG). In seinem Vortrag geht es um es um den Spagat zwischen Wirtschaftlichkeit, Qualität und medizinischem Fortschritt. Ebenfalls eingeladen: der ehemalige Vorsitzende des Wissenschaftsrates, Professor Dr. Karl Max Einhäupl.

Medienvertreter erwartet in Stuttgart ein voll ausgestattetes Pressezentrum. Die Eröffnungs-Pressekonferenz wird am Donnerstag, dem 25. September von 12.15 bis 13.45 Uhr abgehalten. Das Presse-Gespräch mit Kongress-Präsident Professor Horsch ist am Freitag, dem 26. September von 12.15 bis 13.15 Uhr geplant. Akkreditierungen sind bereits jetzt möglich. 

Weitere Informationen und Fotos:

DGU-Kongress-Pressestelle

Bettina-C. Wahlers 
Sabine M. Glimm
Stremelkamp 17
21149 Hamburg
Tel.: 040 - 79 14 05 60
Mobil: 0170 - 48 27 28 7
Fax: 040 - 79 14 00 27
Mail: info@wahlers-pr.de

Akkreditierung für Journalisten: http://www.dgu-kongress.de/index.php?id=317
oder über die Pressestelle: info@wahlers-pr.de

Weitere Informationen:
http://www.dgu-kongress.de
http://www.urologenportal.de

----------

